# [tvtuners] Problema con Philips SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, esta vez recurro a ustedes por un problema con mi desktop, recientemente le instalé gentoo x86_64 con KDE, y tengo una tarjeta sintonizadora de tv, y de radio fm, marca kworld, sin embargo al realizar un lspci descubri que era philips:

```
senso-desktop senso # lspci | grep Multimedia

05:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

y recurrí a la wiki, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/TVcard y encontre una tarjeta similar la saa7134, (aqui la información http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Saa7134, así que recompile mi kernel activando el driver de la saa7134 (compilando como modulo, y corrobore que el "error" que indica la wiki ha sido corregido en el kernel 3.0.6 que uso actualmente), e instalé tvtime, inmediatamente despues realice un:

```
modprobe saa7134 card=81 tuner=54
```

demoro unos segundos, y luego abri tvtime y funciono correctamente, e incluso funcionaban todas las opciones disponibles, así que decidi que los modulos se cargaran automaticamente así que edite mi /etc/conf.d/modules y añadí los modulos activos en ese momento (usando find como indica el handbook):

```
modules_3_0_6="xt_mark.ko"

modules_3_0_6="scsi_wait_scan.ko"

modules_3_0_6="test_nx.ko"

modules_3_0_6="saa7134-alsa.ko"

modules_3_0_6="saa7134-empress.ko"

modules_3_0_6="saa7134.ko"

modules_3_0_6="tuner.ko"

modules_3_0_6="tveeprom.ko"

modules_3_0_6="videobuf-core.ko"

modules_3_0_6="videobuf-dma-sg.ko"
```

reinicie y esperaba que al ejecutar tvtime todo funcionara como la primera vez, sin embargo solo se escucha un "chasquido" en los parlantes, y la pantalla negra, intente cargar los módulos con modprobe como la primera vez pero no funciono.

Ejecuté tvtime desde consola y obtuve la siguiente salida:

```
senso@senso-desktop ~ $ tvtime

Running tvtime 1.0.2.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /home/senso/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Playback device is hw:0,0

Capture device is hw:1,0

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

Cannot open ALSA Playback device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

Thank you for using tvtime.

```

Error que me parece sumamente extraño, porque la primera vez si cargo, he deshabilitado la carga de los modulos del kernel correspondientes a la tarjeta, y reinicie, sin embargo no funciono, luego volvi a realizar un modprobe y nada, he variado los parametros de card=81 tuner=54 con algunos que he encontrado en internet y con los que me indica la salida de dmesg, sin embargo se niega a revivir.

Dejo la salida dmesg:

```
senso-desktop senso # dmesg |grep saa

[    3.316584] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded

[    3.316706] saa7134 0000:05:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.316715] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:05:01.0, rev: 209, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfebff800

[    3.316722] saa7134: <rant>

[    3.316723] saa7134:  Congratulations!  Your TV card vendor saved a few

[    3.316724] saa7134:  cents for a eeprom, thus your pci board has no

[    3.316725] saa7134:  subsystem ID and I can't identify it automatically

[    3.316727] saa7134: </rant>

[    3.316727] saa7134: I feel better now.  Ok, here are the good news:

[    3.316729] saa7134: You can use the card=<nr> insmod option to specify

[    3.316730] saa7134: which board do you have.  The list:

[    3.316733] saa7134:   card=0 -> UNKNOWN/GENERIC                         

[    3.316737] saa7134:   card=1 -> Proteus Pro [philips reference design]   1131:2001 1131:2001

[    3.316742] saa7134:   card=2 -> LifeView FlyVIDEO3000                    5168:0138 4e42:0138

[    3.316746] saa7134:   card=3 -> LifeView/Typhoon FlyVIDEO2000            5168:0138 4e42:0138

[    3.316750] saa7134:   card=4 -> EMPRESS                                  1131:6752

[    3.316754] saa7134:   card=5 -> SKNet Monster TV                         1131:4e85

[    3.316757] saa7134:   card=6 -> Tevion MD 9717                          

[    3.316760] saa7134:   card=7 -> KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoon TV Tune 1131:fe01 1894:fe01

[    3.316765] saa7134:   card=8 -> Terratec Cinergy 400 TV                  153b:1142

[    3.316768] saa7134:   card=9 -> Medion 5044                             

[    3.316771] saa7134:   card=10 -> Kworld/KuroutoShikou SAA7130-TVPCI      

[    3.316774] saa7134:   card=11 -> Terratec Cinergy 600 TV                  153b:1143

[    3.316777] saa7134:   card=12 -> Medion 7134                              16be:0003 16be:5000

[    3.316782] saa7134:   card=13 -> Typhoon TV+Radio 90031                  

[    3.316785] saa7134:   card=14 -> ELSA EX-VISION 300TV                     1048:226b

[    3.316788] saa7134:   card=15 -> ELSA EX-VISION 500TV                     1048:226a

[    3.316792] saa7134:   card=16 -> ASUS TV-FM 7134                          1043:4842 1043:4830 1043:4840

[    3.316797] saa7134:   card=17 -> AOPEN VA1000 POWER                       1131:7133

[    3.316801] saa7134:   card=18 -> BMK MPEX No Tuner                       

[    3.316803] saa7134:   card=19 -> Compro VideoMate TV                      185b:c100

[    3.316807] saa7134:   card=20 -> Matrox CronosPlus                        102b:48d0

[    3.316811] saa7134:   card=21 -> 10MOONS PCI TV CAPTURE CARD              1131:2001

[    3.316814] saa7134:   card=22 -> AverMedia M156 / Medion 2819             1461:a70b

[    3.316818] saa7134:   card=23 -> BMK MPEX Tuner                          

[    3.316821] saa7134:   card=24 -> KNC One TV-Station DVR                   1894:a006

[    3.316824] saa7134:   card=25 -> ASUS TV-FM 7133                          1043:4843

[    3.316828] saa7134:   card=26 -> Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (saa7134)           11bd:002b

[    3.316832] saa7134:   card=27 -> Manli MuchTV M-TV002                    

[    3.316834] saa7134:   card=28 -> Manli MuchTV M-TV001                    

[    3.316837] saa7134:   card=29 -> Nagase Sangyo TransGear 3000TV           1461:050c

[    3.316841] saa7134:   card=30 -> Elitegroup ECS TVP3XP FM1216 Tuner Card( 1019:4cb4

[    3.316844] saa7134:   card=31 -> Elitegroup ECS TVP3XP FM1236 Tuner Card  1019:4cb5

[    3.316848] saa7134:   card=32 -> AVACS SmartTV                           

[    3.316851] saa7134:   card=33 -> AVerMedia DVD EZMaker                    1461:10ff

[    3.316854] saa7134:   card=34 -> Noval Prime TV 7133                     

[    3.316858] saa7134:   card=35 -> AverMedia AverTV Studio 305              1461:2115

[    3.316861] saa7134:   card=36 -> UPMOST PURPLE TV                         12ab:0800

[    3.316865] saa7134:   card=37 -> Items MuchTV Plus / IT-005              

[    3.316867] saa7134:   card=38 -> Terratec Cinergy 200 TV                  153b:1152

[    3.316871] saa7134:   card=39 -> LifeView FlyTV Platinum Mini             5168:0212 4e42:0212 5169:1502

[    3.316876] saa7134:   card=40 -> Compro VideoMate TV PVR/FM               185b:c100

[    3.316879] saa7134:   card=41 -> Compro VideoMate TV Gold+                185b:c100

[    3.316883] saa7134:   card=42 -> Sabrent SBT-TVFM (saa7130)              

[    3.316885] saa7134:   card=43 -> :Zolid Xpert TV7134                     

[    3.316889] saa7134:   card=44 -> Empire PCI TV-Radio LE                  

[    3.316891] saa7134:   card=45 -> Avermedia AVerTV Studio 307              1461:9715

[    3.316895] saa7134:   card=46 -> AVerMedia Cardbus TV/Radio (E500)        1461:d6ee

[    3.316898] saa7134:   card=47 -> Terratec Cinergy 400 mobile              153b:1162

[    3.316902] saa7134:   card=48 -> Terratec Cinergy 600 TV MK3              153b:1158

[    3.316905] saa7134:   card=49 -> Compro VideoMate Gold+ Pal               185b:c200

[    3.316909] saa7134:   card=50 -> Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL           11bd:002d

[    3.316912] saa7134:   card=51 -> ProVideo PV952                           1540:9524

[    3.316916] saa7134:   card=52 -> AverMedia AverTV/305                     1461:2108

[    3.316919] saa7134:   card=53 -> ASUS TV-FM 7135                          1043:4845

[    3.316923] saa7134:   card=54 -> LifeView FlyTV Platinum FM / Gold        5168:0214 5168:5214 1489:0214 5168:0304

[    3.316929] saa7134:   card=55 -> LifeView FlyDVB-T DUO / MSI TV@nywhere D 5168:0306 4e42:0306

[    3.316933] saa7134:   card=56 -> Avermedia AVerTV 307                     1461:a70a

[    3.316936] saa7134:   card=57 -> Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM               1461:f31f

[    3.316940] saa7134:   card=58 -> ADS Tech Instant TV (saa7135)            1421:0350 1421:0351 1421:0370 1421:1370

[    3.316945] saa7134:   card=59 -> Kworld/Tevion V-Stream Xpert TV PVR7134 

[    3.316948] saa7134:   card=60 -> LifeView/Typhoon/Genius FlyDVB-T Duo Car 5168:0502 4e42:0502 1489:0502

[    3.316952] saa7134:   card=61 -> Philips TOUGH DVB-T reference design     1131:2004

[    3.316956] saa7134:   card=62 -> Compro VideoMate TV Gold+II             

[    3.316959] saa7134:   card=63 -> Kworld Xpert TV PVR7134                 

[    3.316961] saa7134:   card=64 -> FlyTV mini Asus Digimatrix               1043:0210

[    3.316965] saa7134:   card=65 -> V-Stream Studio TV Terminator           

[    3.316968] saa7134:   card=66 -> Yuan TUN-900 (saa7135)                  

[    3.316970] saa7134:   card=67 -> Beholder BeholdTV 409 FM                 0000:4091

[    3.316974] saa7134:   card=68 -> GoTView 7135 PCI                         5456:7135

[    3.316977] saa7134:   card=69 -> Philips EUROPA V3 reference design       1131:2004

[    3.316981] saa7134:   card=70 -> Compro Videomate DVB-T300                185b:c900

[    3.316984] saa7134:   card=71 -> Compro Videomate DVB-T200                185b:c901

[    3.316988] saa7134:   card=72 -> RTD Embedded Technologies VFG7350        1435:7350

[    3.316991] saa7134:   card=73 -> RTD Embedded Technologies VFG7330        1435:7330

[    3.316995] saa7134:   card=74 -> LifeView FlyTV Platinum Mini2            14c0:1212

[    3.316998] saa7134:   card=75 -> AVerMedia AVerTVHD MCE A180              1461:1044

[    3.317017] saa7134:   card=76 -> SKNet MonsterTV Mobile                   1131:4ee9

[    3.317021] saa7134:   card=77 -> Pinnacle PCTV 40i/50i/110i (saa7133)     11bd:002e

[    3.317025] saa7134:   card=78 -> ASUSTeK P7131 Dual                       1043:4862

[    3.317028] saa7134:   card=79 -> Sedna/MuchTV PC TV Cardbus TV/Radio (ITO

[    3.317031] saa7134:   card=80 -> ASUS Digimatrix TV                       1043:0210

[    3.317034] saa7134:   card=81 -> Philips Tiger reference design           1131:2018

[    3.317038] saa7134:   card=82 -> MSI TV@Anywhere plus                     1462:6231 1462:8624

[    3.317042] saa7134:   card=83 -> Terratec Cinergy 250 PCI TV              153b:1160

[    3.317045] saa7134:   card=84 -> LifeView FlyDVB Trio                     5168:0319

[    3.317049] saa7134:   card=85 -> AverTV DVB-T 777                         1461:2c05 1461:2c05

[    3.317053] saa7134:   card=86 -> LifeView FlyDVB-T / Genius VideoWonder D 5168:0301 1489:0301

[    3.317057] saa7134:   card=87 -> ADS Instant TV Duo Cardbus PTV331        0331:1421

[    3.317061] saa7134:   card=88 -> Tevion/KWorld DVB-T 220RF                17de:7201

[    3.317064] saa7134:   card=89 -> ELSA EX-VISION 700TV                     1048:226c

[    3.317068] saa7134:   card=90 -> Kworld ATSC110/115                       17de:7350 17de:7352

[    3.317072] saa7134:   card=91 -> AVerMedia A169 B                         1461:7360

[    3.317075] saa7134:   card=92 -> AVerMedia A169 B1                        1461:6360

[    3.317079] saa7134:   card=93 -> Medion 7134 Bridge #2                    16be:0005

[    3.317082] saa7134:   card=94 -> LifeView FlyDVB-T Hybrid Cardbus/MSI TV  5168:3306 5168:3502 5168:3307 4e42:3502

[    3.317088] saa7134:   card=95 -> LifeView FlyVIDEO3000 (NTSC)             5169:0138

[    3.317091] saa7134:   card=96 -> Medion Md8800 Quadro                     16be:0007 16be:0008 16be:000d

[    3.317096] saa7134:   card=97 -> LifeView FlyDVB-S /Acorp TV134DS         5168:0300 4e42:0300

[    3.317100] saa7134:   card=98 -> Proteus Pro 2309                         0919:2003

[    3.317104] saa7134:   card=99 -> AVerMedia TV Hybrid A16AR                1461:2c00

[    3.317107] saa7134:   card=100 -> Asus Europa2 OEM                         1043:4860

[    3.317111] saa7134:   card=101 -> Pinnacle PCTV 310i                       11bd:002f

[    3.317114] saa7134:   card=102 -> Avermedia AVerTV Studio 507              1461:9715

[    3.317117] saa7134:   card=103 -> Compro Videomate DVB-T200A              

[    3.317120] saa7134:   card=104 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid     0070:6700 0070:6701 0070:6702 0070:6703 0070:6704 0070:6705

[    3.317127] saa7134:   card=105 -> Terratec Cinergy HT PCMCIA               153b:1172

[    3.317131] saa7134:   card=106 -> Encore ENLTV                             1131:2342 1131:2341 3016:2344

[    3.317135] saa7134:   card=107 -> Encore ENLTV-FM                          1131:230f

[    3.317139] saa7134:   card=108 -> Terratec Cinergy HT PCI                  153b:1175

[    3.317142] saa7134:   card=109 -> Philips Tiger - S Reference design      

[    3.317145] saa7134:   card=110 -> Avermedia M102                           1461:f31e

[    3.317149] saa7134:   card=111 -> ASUS P7131 4871                          1043:4871

[    3.317152] saa7134:   card=112 -> ASUSTeK P7131 Hybrid                     1043:4876

[    3.317156] saa7134:   card=113 -> Elitegroup ECS TVP3XP FM1246 Tuner Card  1019:4cb6

[    3.317159] saa7134:   card=114 -> KWorld DVB-T 210                         17de:7250

[    3.317163] saa7134:   card=115 -> Sabrent PCMCIA TV-PCB05                  0919:2003

[    3.317166] saa7134:   card=116 -> 10MOONS TM300 TV Card                    1131:2304

[    3.317170] saa7134:   card=117 -> Avermedia Super 007                      1461:f01d

[    3.317173] saa7134:   card=118 -> Beholder BeholdTV 401                    0000:4016

[    3.317177] saa7134:   card=119 -> Beholder BeholdTV 403                    0000:4036

[    3.317181] saa7134:   card=120 -> Beholder BeholdTV 403 FM                 0000:4037

[    3.317184] saa7134:   card=121 -> Beholder BeholdTV 405                    0000:4050

[    3.317188] saa7134:   card=122 -> Beholder BeholdTV 405 FM                 0000:4051

[    3.317191] saa7134:   card=123 -> Beholder BeholdTV 407                    0000:4070

[    3.317195] saa7134:   card=124 -> Beholder BeholdTV 407 FM                 0000:4071

[    3.317198] saa7134:   card=125 -> Beholder BeholdTV 409                    0000:4090

[    3.317202] saa7134:   card=126 -> Beholder BeholdTV 505 FM                 5ace:5050

[    3.317205] saa7134:   card=127 -> Beholder BeholdTV 507 FM / BeholdTV 509  5ace:5070 5ace:5090

[    3.317209] saa7134:   card=128 -> Beholder BeholdTV Columbus TV/FM         0000:5201

[    3.317213] saa7134:   card=129 -> Beholder BeholdTV 607 FM                 5ace:6070

[    3.317216] saa7134:   card=130 -> Beholder BeholdTV M6                     5ace:6190

[    3.317220] saa7134:   card=131 -> Twinhan Hybrid DTV-DVB 3056 PCI          1822:0022

[    3.317223] saa7134:   card=132 -> Genius TVGO AM11MCE                     

[    3.317226] saa7134:   card=133 -> NXP Snake DVB-S reference design        

[    3.317229] saa7134:   card=134 -> Medion/Creatix CTX953 Hybrid             16be:0010

[    3.317232] saa7134:   card=135 -> MSI TV@nywhere A/D v1.1                  1462:8625

[    3.317236] saa7134:   card=136 -> AVerMedia Cardbus TV/Radio (E506R)       1461:f436

[    3.317239] saa7134:   card=137 -> AVerMedia Hybrid TV/Radio (A16D)         1461:f936

[    3.317243] saa7134:   card=138 -> Avermedia M115                           1461:a836

[    3.317246] saa7134:   card=139 -> Compro VideoMate T750                    185b:c900

[    3.317250] saa7134:   card=140 -> Avermedia DVB-S Pro A700                 1461:a7a1

[    3.317253] saa7134:   card=141 -> Avermedia DVB-S Hybrid+FM A700           1461:a7a2

[    3.317257] saa7134:   card=142 -> Beholder BeholdTV H6                     5ace:6290

[    3.317260] saa7134:   card=143 -> Beholder BeholdTV M63                    5ace:6191

[    3.317264] saa7134:   card=144 -> Beholder BeholdTV M6 Extra               5ace:6193

[    3.317267] saa7134:   card=145 -> AVerMedia MiniPCI DVB-T Hybrid M103      1461:f636 1461:f736

[    3.317272] saa7134:   card=146 -> ASUSTeK P7131 Analog                    

[    3.317274] saa7134:   card=147 -> Asus Tiger 3in1                          1043:4878

[    3.317278] saa7134:   card=148 -> Encore ENLTV-FM v5.3                     1a7f:2008

[    3.317282] saa7134:   card=149 -> Avermedia PCI pure analog (M135A)        1461:f11d

[    3.317285] saa7134:   card=150 -> Zogis Real Angel 220                    

[    3.317288] saa7134:   card=151 -> ADS Tech Instant HDTV                    1421:0380

[    3.317291] saa7134:   card=152 -> Asus Tiger Rev:1.00                      1043:4857

[    3.317295] saa7134:   card=153 -> Kworld Plus TV Analog Lite PCI           17de:7128

[    3.317298] saa7134:   card=154 -> Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM Plus          1461:f31d

[    3.317302] saa7134:   card=155 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1150 ATSC/QAM-Hybrid  0070:6706 0070:6708

[    3.317306] saa7134:   card=156 -> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1120 DVB-T/Hybrid     0070:6707 0070:6709 0070:670a

[    3.317311] saa7134:   card=157 -> Avermedia AVerTV Studio 507UA            1461:a11b

[    3.317314] saa7134:   card=158 -> AVerMedia Cardbus TV/Radio (E501R)       1461:b7e9

[    3.317318] saa7134:   card=159 -> Beholder BeholdTV 505 RDS                0000:505b

[    3.317321] saa7134:   card=160 -> Beholder BeholdTV 507 RDS                0000:5071

[    3.317325] saa7134:   card=161 -> Beholder BeholdTV 507 RDS                0000:507b

[    3.317328] saa7134:   card=162 -> Beholder BeholdTV 607 FM                 5ace:6071

[    3.317332] saa7134:   card=163 -> Beholder BeholdTV 609 FM                 5ace:6090

[    3.317335] saa7134:   card=164 -> Beholder BeholdTV 609 FM                 5ace:6091

[    3.317339] saa7134:   card=165 -> Beholder BeholdTV 607 RDS                5ace:6072

[    3.317342] saa7134:   card=166 -> Beholder BeholdTV 607 RDS                5ace:6073

[    3.317346] saa7134:   card=167 -> Beholder BeholdTV 609 RDS                5ace:6092

[    3.317349] saa7134:   card=168 -> Beholder BeholdTV 609 RDS                5ace:6093

[    3.317353] saa7134:   card=169 -> Compro VideoMate S350/S300               185b:c900

[    3.317356] saa7134:   card=170 -> AverMedia AverTV Studio 505              1461:a115

[    3.317360] saa7134:   card=171 -> Beholder BeholdTV X7                     5ace:7595

[    3.317363] saa7134:   card=172 -> RoverMedia TV Link Pro FM                19d1:0138

[    3.317367] saa7134:   card=173 -> Zolid Hybrid TV Tuner PCI                1131:2004

[    3.317371] saa7134:   card=174 -> Asus Europa Hybrid OEM                   1043:4847

[    3.317374] saa7134:   card=175 -> Leadtek Winfast DTV1000S                 107d:6655

[    3.317378] saa7134:   card=176 -> Beholder BeholdTV 505 RDS                0000:5051

[    3.317381] saa7134:   card=177 -> Hawell HW-404M7                         

[    3.317384] saa7134:   card=178 -> Beholder BeholdTV H7                     5ace:7190

[    3.317387] saa7134:   card=179 -> Beholder BeholdTV A7                     5ace:7090

[    3.317391] saa7134:   card=180 -> Avermedia PCI M733A                      1461:4155 1461:4255

[    3.317395] saa7134:   card=181 -> TechoTrend TT-budget T-3000              13c2:2804

[    3.317399] saa7134:   card=182 -> Kworld PCI SBTVD/ISDB-T Full-Seg Hybrid  17de:b136

[    3.317402] saa7134:   card=183 -> Compro VideoMate Vista M1F               185b:c900

[    3.317405] saa7134:   card=184 -> Encore ENLTV-FM 3                        1a7f:2108

[    3.317409] saa7134:   card=185 -> MagicPro ProHDTV Pro2 DMB-TH/Hybrid      17de:d136

[    3.317412] saa7134:   card=186 -> Beholder BeholdTV 501                    5ace:5010

[    3.317416] saa7134:   card=187 -> Beholder BeholdTV 503 FM                 5ace:5030

[    3.317420] saa7133[0]: subsystem: 1131:0000, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

[    3.317439] saa7133[0]: board init: gpio is 40

[    3.418206] saa7133[0]: Huh, no eeprom present (err=-5)?

[    3.418626] saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[    3.418649] saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

[    3.451593] saa7134 ALSA driver for DMA sound loaded

[    3.451638] saa7133[0]/alsa: saa7133[0] at 0xfebff800 irq 22 registered as card -1

```

Espero que la comunidad pueda ayudarme en esta ocasión   :Very Happy:   y de antemano gracias por la ayuda, con estos modulos tan curiosos en su ejecución, el sistema esta recien instalado (me fue tan bien instalando gentoo en mi laptop que no me aguante instalarlo en mi equipo de escritorio   :Laughing:  ).

----------

## esteban_conde

Hace un tiempo me pasaba algo parecido con una saa7134, te diré lo que hice aunque tu no podras hacerlo igual ya que el kernel no es el mismo:

Para darle parametros al modulo ya que sin ellos no trabaja bien he blacklistado saa7134 poniendo una linea en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist tal que asi:

blacklist saa7134

esto se hace para evitar que el modulo se autoinstale sin parametros ya que de esa manera no funciona luego se llama el modulo desde el archivo de configuracion, en mi caso todavia /etc/modules.autoload que es un link a /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (no te rias pero soy un nostalgico) igual que con modprobe simplemente añadiento la linea--> saa7134 card=XX tuner=YY lo cual supongo que tendrás que hacerlo en /etc/conf.d/modules pero no puedo asegurartelo ya que voy unos cuantos pasos detras.

 Posiblemente tengas que instalar el firmware, a mi sin el no me funciona.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb $ ls
> 
> 7%5Cdrv_2.11.02.zip  contributors.txt       get_dvb_firmware    ttusb-dec.txt
> 
> avermedia.txt        download.ashx?file=57  opera-firmware.txt  udev.txt
> ...

 Observa que hay un archivo get_dvb_firmware, pues si tuvieras que usarle entra en ese directorio y hazlo ejecutable luego llamale con un simple ./get_dvb_firmware tu_firmware (sustituye tu_firmware por el nombre, en mi caso tda10046lifeview) luego lo copias donde te diga el programa creo recordar /lib/firmware/.

En todo caso si tienes complicaciones leete los archivo que vienen ahí y en /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux para averiguar todo sobre tu tarjeta.

No menos importante es que moviendo los cables de antena a veces se deasajustan y crean contactos no deseados pero no nos pongamos paranoicos.

Disfrutala la mia tiene cerca del lustro y todavia se ve muy bien.

----------

## pelelademadera

a ver, yo tengo una kworld andando hace años sin ningun drama. fijate si te sirve lo mio:

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ dmesg | grep Kw
> 
> [    5.170104] saa7134[0]: subsystem: 17de:7128, board: Kworld Plus TV Analog Lite PCI [card=153,autodetected]
> 
> [    5.280091] input: saa7134 IR (Kworld Plus TV Anal as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:06.0/rc/rc0/input5
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 3.1.0-gentoo

 

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SAA
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m
> ...

 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

esta linea la saco xq uso el puente desde la salida de video hasta el line in

bueno, con esto la placa ya anda, al menos la mia.

te dejo un par de truquis, para tenerla funcionando con el control:

editas un fichero en el kernel, lo dejas asi: y despues compilas:

 *Quote:*   

> server server ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/rc/keymaps/rc-kworld-plus-tv-analog.c
> 
> /* kworld-plus-tv-analog.h - Keytable for kworld_plus_tv_analog Remote Controller
> 
>  *
> ...

 

y ahora necesitas un script para el encendido y apagado de tvtime:

```
server@server ~ $ cat .xbindkeysrc 

"/home/server/SCRIPTS/control/power"

XF86AudioMedia

#General format being:

"command to execute"

key combination
```

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ cat /home/server/SCRIPTS/control/power
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ps -A | grep tvtime
> ...

 

asegurate que /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml tenga bien puesta la norma de video, sino no funciona

saludos

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola esteban_conde y pelelademadera gracias por ayudarme, les comento que mi tarjeta sigue resistiendose a funcionar   :Sad:  , pelelademadera los comandos que me has brindado para revisar configuraciones devuelven lo siguiente:

```
senso@senso-desktop ~ $ dmesg |grep Kw 

[    3.888976] saa7134:   card=10 -> Kworld/KuroutoShikou SAA7130-TVPCI      

[    3.889173] saa7134:   card=59 -> Kworld/Tevion V-Stream Xpert TV PVR7134 

[    3.889187] saa7134:   card=63 -> Kworld Xpert TV PVR7134                 

[    3.889281] saa7134:   card=90 -> Kworld ATSC110/115                       17de:7350 17de:7352

[    3.889508] saa7134:   card=153 -> Kworld Plus TV Analog Lite PCI           17de:7128

[    3.889612] saa7134:   card=182 -> Kworld PCI SBTVD/ISDB-T Full-Seg Hybrid  17de:b136

senso@senso-desktop ~ $ uname -r

3.0.6-gentoo

senso@senso-desktop ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SAA

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_RC=y

```

sin embargo me doy cuenta que mi tarjeta no fue autodetectada como la tuya:

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ dmesg | grep Kw 
> 
> [ 5.170104] saa7134[0]: subsystem: 17de:7128, board: Kworld Plus TV Analog Lite PCI [card=153,autodetected]

 

he intentado con todas las tarjetas kworld que me detecta dmesg, sin embargo siempre tengo el mismo problema, tvtime no encuentra que tipo de tarjeta es:

```
senso-desktop ~ # tvtime

Running tvtime 1.0.2.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Playback device is hw:0,0

Capture device is hw:1,0

Cannot open ALSA Playback device hw:0,0: Device or resource busy

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument
```

lo que más me llama la atencion es este mensaje de dmesg:

```
3.873563] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    3.888791] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.16 loaded

[    3.888914] saa7134 0000:05:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.888921] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:05:01.0, rev: 209, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfebff800

[    3.888928] saa7134: <rant>

[    3.888928] saa7134:  Congratulations!  Your TV card vendor saved a few

[    3.888930] saa7134:  cents for a eeprom, thus your pci board has no

[    3.888931] saa7134:  subsystem ID and I can't identify it automatically

[    3.888932] saa7134: </rant>

[    3.888933] saa7134: I feel better now.  Ok, here are the good news:

[    3.888934] saa7134: You can use the card=<nr> insmod option to specify

[    3.888935] saa7134: which board do you have.  The list:

```

por lo que no se como podría echar a andar mi tarjeta... alguna idea?

----------

## pelelademadera

cual es el modelo exacto de la capturadora?

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola pelelademadera te comento que según la caja de la tarjeta de tv y radio fm es una

 *Quote:*   

> kworld TV7131 PCI TV Card 

 

pero al realizar un lspci  la salida indica que es:

```
senso-desktop senso # lspci |grep Mul

05:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)

```

y dmesg indica:

```
9

[    3.637221] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    3.869352] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0, 2, 17 loaded

[    3.869483] saa7134 0000:05:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    3.869491] saa7133[0]: found at 0000:05:01.0, rev: 209, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfebff800
```

Agradeciendo desde ya por la ayuda para solucionar el problema   :Smile:  .

----------

## pelelademadera

evidentemente la placa no es identica a la mia:

 *Quote:*   

> server server # lspci |grep Mul 
> 
> 03:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

 

y esto me tira dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> server server # dmesg | grep saa
> 
> [    3.689132] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0, 2, 17 loaded
> ...

 

tendrias que buscarte un equivalente. con la kword que tengo, eran 2 parametros los que usaba.

card=# tuner=#

no recuerdo exactamente los numeros

fijate que dmesg tira el nombre exacto de la placa, no del chip:

 *Quote:*   

> Kworld Plus TV Analog Lite PCI

 

evidentemente es similar a la mia, pero no identica, y algo hace que no la puedas hacer andar.

en mi caso, usar card=153 es equivalente a usar card=153 tuner=57 y tambien equivalente a usar card=59 tuner=56

yo creo que tenes que jugar con el tuner=#

anda jugando con modprobe saa7134 card=153 tuner=1 y anda subiendo tuner, hasta encontrar el que sea.

tambien asegurate de que la norma este seteada bien en /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml o en ~/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

en argentina es PAL-Nc

----------

## esteban_conde

Por si ayuda echale un vistazo al mio para conseguir canales el comando en mi caso es: dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid >.mplayer/channels.conf, claro que esto te es util si vives en España. *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # modprobe saa7134 card=94 tuner=57
> 
> mimaquina esteban # dmesg |grep saa
> 
> saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.15 loaded
> ...

 

----------

